# Bmw Costco Savings



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

Does anyone know if this will stack with fleet, ol codes and other incentives?? Thanks

BMW Limited-Time Special Offer for Costco Members
July 5 - Oct. 1, 2018
This summer, hit the open road in luxury driving a stylish new BMW.

Purchase an eligible new 2018 or 2019 BMW and receive up to $2,500 in extra incentives for Costco members and any publicly available incentives for which the member qualifies.*

Three easy steps to extra BMW savings:
1.
Visit CostcoAuto.com/SpecialOffers or call 1-800-755-2519 to register for this offer.
2.
Receive a BMW offer certificate with a unique offer code to unlock your Costco member savings.
3.
Bring your certificate to any BMW dealership.
Plus, for greater savings, you can combine this limited***8209;time offer with your low, prearranged Costco member price when you visit a participating Costco Auto Program dealership.

View a complete list of all the eligible BMW models and incentives now.

If you have questions, call 1-800-755-2519. Representatives are available to assist you weekdays from 6 a.m. to 7 p.m. PT, and weekends from 7 a.m. to 5 p.m. PT.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

In the past, costco was just another form of fleet discount, so would not stack with fleet (because it basically WAS the fleet discount, for costco members)... but things are changing and I dont know if that is still the case.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

JJ is correct, in the past Costco has been categorized as fleet, or incentives based on organization. Most OLs are incentives based on participation. One of each group should be stackable.


----------



## zoombie99 (Mar 27, 2012)

I checked it out. It’s $2,500 for the 5 series BUT the $2,500 INCLUDES $2,000 loyalty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## IIDX (Sep 17, 2016)

zoombie99 said:


> I checked it out. It's $2,500 for the 5 series BUT the $2,500 INCLUDES $2,000 loyalty.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


According to the terms, the benefit is only $500 (as you've found).

To qualify for this offer, the customer must: (1) Be a Costco Member by July 5, 2018; (2) Register with Costco Auto Program to receive a BMW certificate with the unique *Type G offer code NEPP4317 ($500 Costco Member incentive)*; (3) Present their certificate to the BMW dealership at time of purchase or lease; (4) Take delivery or place a factory order on an eligible model between July 5, 2018, and October 1, 2018.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

Coctco is same pool of $ as fleet.


----------



## soheilk (Feb 23, 2015)

Also keep in mind that since this is a fleet discount, if you use it you won't be eligible for the BMWCCA rebate.


----------



## rkinra (Dec 4, 2006)

[email protected] BMW said:


> Coctco is same pool of $ as fleet.


Greg,

I hear that we can now combine Fleet + BMWCCA? Is that true?

Thx!


----------



## Greg @ East Bay BMW (Jul 6, 2013)

rkinra said:


> Greg,
> 
> I hear that we can now combine Fleet + BMWCCA? Is that true?
> 
> Thx!


I found the proof! It's a one liner in one of the 50 bulletins.

Starting July 5th: Type G incentive combinable with College Graduate Program and Car Club of America.


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Sweet!

So does this apply to any fleet discount, whether it be through employee or the newly re-released Costco program?


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

Greg @ East Bay BMW said:


> I found the proof! It***8217;s a one liner in one of the 50 bulletins.
> 
> Starting July 5th: Type G incentive combinable with College Graduate Program and Car Club of America.


That is very cool. :thumbup: So now CG and BMWCCA and corporate fleet are stackable.


----------



## shaftwhy (Feb 19, 2010)

Vitacura said:


> Sweet!
> 
> So does this apply to any fleet discount, whether it be through employee or the newly re-released Costco program?


I think fleet is type G.


----------



## Kar Don (Aug 4, 2004)

In a world of take nice to get something back!


----------



## soheilk (Feb 23, 2015)

Greg @ East Bay BMW said:


> I found the proof! It's a one liner in one of the 50 bulletins.
> 
> Starting July 5th: Type G incentive combinable with College Graduate Program and Car Club of America.


This is very good news Greg, thanks for posting it. I guess we'll need to revise our numbers soon then, haha 

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## BobsM3Coupe (Nov 30, 2009)

dima123 said:


> Does anyone know if this will stack with fleet, ol codes and other incentives?? Thanks
> 
> BMW Limited-Time Special Offer for Costco Members
> July 5 - Oct. 1, 2018
> ...


If delivery is made before Oct. 1, 2018, will this be good on a 2019 X3 M40i I just factory ordered yesterday?


----------



## garmz (Jul 20, 2018)

namelessman said:


> That is very cool. :thumbup: So now CG and BMWCCA and corporate fleet are stackable.


What is CG discount?


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

garmz said:


> What is CG discount?


new college grad.


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

So when does a buyer mention their knowledge of this program and this handy dandy certificate to the dealer during the negotiation process?


----------



## garmz (Jul 20, 2018)

beware_phog said:


> So when does a buyer mention their knowledge of this program and this handy dandy certificate to the dealer during the negotiation process?


Pretty much right at the end.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

it's only $500........... FYI


----------



## garmz (Jul 20, 2018)

Only?.... Is there another fleet deal that should be used instead of this?


----------



## [email protected] of Bel Air (Jul 3, 2014)

garmz said:


> Only?.... Is there another fleet deal that should be used instead of this?


No. All Fleet and USAA incentives are $500 across the board(except for i3).


----------



## jhm5 (Jan 8, 2016)

[email protected] of Bel Air said:


> No. All Fleet and USAA incentives are $500 across the board(except for i3).


FYI - 5 Series and up are $1000-1500 BMWCCA rebate. See bmwcca.org for details.


----------



## AK (Jan 19, 2002)

Does anyone know if there's a limitation to the number of times the Costco certificates can be used? What if I want to buy/lease two new BMWs?


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

you can use COSTCO on as many cars as you want in your name or same household. Only good until Sept. 3rd


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

So, is the Costco/Fleet discount gone for good until BMWNA replaces it with something else?

CostcoAuto.com still says it's good 'til Oct 1.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

You can find the details on this in the following thread, post #4.

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1288188


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

jjrandorin said:


> You can find the details on this in the following thread, post #4.
> 
> https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1288188


Yes, saw it, but I was referring to Costco's website still claiming that benefits are valid through 10/1/2018. It's probably Costco that hasn't updated their website... but confirmation from any BMW Centers?


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

enigma said:


> Yes, saw it, but I was referring to Costco's website still claiming that benefits are valid through 10/1/2018. It's probably Costco that hasn't updated their website... but confirmation from any BMW Centers?


My post in there was copied from an actual BMW bulletin, that was delivered to BMW centers. I believe that is the confirmation you are looking for.

Specifically related to costco, it says:

=================
MORE DETAILS BMW Costco Sales Promotion (NEPP4137) • The BMW National Costco Program (NEPP4317) which was originally scheduled to end on October 1, 2018, will now end on September 3, 2018. We will honor valid P1 orders/vehicles in the system as of August 15, 2018 but those vehicles must be delivered by October 1, 2018. 
=================

Meaning, at least according to the internal BMW bulletin I read, and re typed most of, the program which was scheduled to end on October 1 ended on September 3rd, unless someone had an ordered car which they ordered BEFORE August 15th, and will be delivered by October 1.

So unless you ordered before August 15th and will take delivery before October 1, yes the costco discount is gone. If you have access to some other form of corporate discount that falls under type G, which is most company corporate discounts), you have until October 1. Costco specifically ended earlier (there is other text in there I didnt copy over as to why the costco discount did not work as BMW intended, explaining why they ended it early).


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

JJ speaks the TRUTH. ;-)

Costco needs to update their website.



jjrandorin said:


> My post in there was copied from an actual BMW bulletin, that was delivered to BMW centers. I believe that is the confirmation you are looking for.
> 
> Specifically related to costco, it says:
> 
> ...


----------



## Surdy (Nov 12, 2005)

I just got an X2 last week and got the rebate.

This week when I looked at getting another BMW it was not available. That is $1500 diff for me so I am not buying.


----------

